# Aquarium Stand (if it exists)



## MysteryFlavor (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello! I'm still somewhat new to this, but I'm looking for some info.

I currently have a 20g tall tank that houses a calico comet goldfish, 3 corys, and a whiptail catfish. Now I know I'm not supposed to mix goldfish and tropical fish, but at the time I bought my tank, I didn't do much research. I was one of those "I want a fish tank. I'll just buy a tank, filter, substrate, fish, fill up the tank and then put the fish in it and everything will be fine." Boy was I so wrong.

I first had the goldfish that my sister gave to me for my kids. It was originally in a fishbowl, but I never agreed that fish should be kept in bowls. Common sense just screams that it's not healthy for your fish. So I went and bought a 20g tall tank and put her in there. I decided I wanted some bottom feeders to help maintain any wasted food the goldfish didn't eat, and they did great!

So later on, I did more research about keeping my tank clean and the proper way to maintain a healthy ecosystem for my fish. Come to find out, goldfish are more comfortable in a cold enviroment and my cory's need to be in a warmer enviroment. Also, the goldfish is way too messy to be in a community tank like what I'm slowly building. Now the goldfish is growing quite rapidly, and I would like to buy a new tank for the goldfish before she decides the cory's look good on the menu.

So after all is said and done, I'm looking to buy a long 40g tank for my tropicals and keep my 20g tall for my goldfish (and possibly a second in the same tank to keep her company). I can find the 40g long no problem, but I was wondering if anyone has any references about buying a stand. A specific fish tank stand I'm looking for is a double stand that I can put the 40g long on the top, and put the 20g tall on the bottom. If all else fails, I can find a 20-30g long to put on the bottom if there are issues with height on the for the bottom shelf. Also, is it better to have 2 goldfish in a 20g tall tank or a 20-30g long tank?

Sorry for the long post, but thank you for any feedback! 

Edit:

Forgot to mention I've been looking on the internet for the stand, but haven't found anything that matches my description. I haven't went to any local pet stores yet, just seeing if I can get a quick response to this thread. Thanks!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Whats the dimensions?

If you cannot find one why not build your own? A little wood and screws will do fine. make it as simple or elaborate as you wish.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Over under metal stands are reffered to a "hippers".A 20 tall is 24" but without checking my aqueon reference ,not real clear what a 40 is(I think of 40's to be a breeder that is 36x18).If you do a mwtal hipper and the tank under is shorter than the stand make sure you add support to the base.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't know how big a Cameo Goldfish gets. But shooting from the hip I would think the bigger tank is more suitable for the goldfish. Just my idle thoughts.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

There is a forum section called KOI and Goldfish. You might make a post to that section to get an idea as to how long/large
those type of Goldfish get. Some type get over a foot long.
But this is a metal frame that has a shelf on the bottom but if there is that much difference in the sizes of the tanks
I'd put a 3/4 ply board down under the small one. And one big enough to reach the edges of the frame all around.
I'd also ask them directly if that size stand has the shelf at the bottom. I can see that the others do but there is no picture
of the one for the 40G.
http://us-mg205.mail.yahoo.com/neo/launch?.partner=sbc&.rand=0obqhnt3o40qg#mail


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f65/why-goldfish-need-least-20-gallon-39687.html
1^ with Raymond on the stand.Ply wood at least to fill the frame and maybe some "blocking" to add support in the middle or where the corners of tank are.


----------



## MysteryFlavor (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the great info everyone! And sorry for the lat reply. Just going to reply below post-by-post.

I'd love to build my own stand, but unfortunetely, I don't have the time or resources (tools) to do this. My dad has the tools, but he also unfortunetely does not have the time to build a stand (the whole work/family thing). Eventually I would like to build my own stand, but that maybe put off until a year or two.

I was looking into the tank size and I think a 30 gallon breeder might be more suitable for my needs and the fish needs. The 20 gallon high will be for the goldfish, and the 30 gallon breeder will be for my tropicals. Eventually down the line, I'm probably going get another 30 gallon breeder just for the goldfish (as it gets bigger). As of now, she's about 2 /12 - 3 inches long.

There is a breeder in my area that is selling tank kits and stands that should suit our needs. It's a metal double stand, but I will still put extra support like you guys said (4 corners and middle) just to give it a bit more safety.

So I did more research on the goldfish I have. My sister said she got her from Petco. I decided to take a visit, and they had some goldfish that looked exactly like her. All they could tell me was that it was a comet type calico goldfish. Finally after looking at possibly a million pictures online, I found out what she was, a shubunkin goldfish. They can live up to 10 years in aqauriums and 25 years in ponds and can grow up to 1 foot (assuming they grow to 1 foot in ponds close to their max life).

After all this, I can use my 20 gallon high for my current goldfish and add and add 1 more, then get a 30 gallon breeder as they get to about 5-7 inches (which is in about 2 years, perfect timing for the new stand also). From the charts I was reading, it's 1 goldfish per 20 gallon long and plus 10 gallon for every other goldfish.

It's funny explaining this to my wife because she thinks it's overkill. But then again, she's thinking they way I was when I first bought my tank and first set of fish


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

I just received Drs. Foster & Smith new catalog on page 61 there is an over and under metal stand. 

I don't know if this fits you requirements but I thought you might like to know about it.


----------

